# Cleaning A Solar Light In My Garden The Proper Way



## Scotty13 (2 mo ago)

Hi, I need a simple but best way to clean & restore my solar panels/garden tiki torches by a company called Aityvert. They seem to have cloudy film on the panels. Soapy water and a soft cloth don't cut it.
Thank you very much for your help and look forward to a solution. Scott


----------



## Herring (Sep 19, 2020)

Scrubbed with a Magic Eraser for these small lights.


----------

